# How to make my computer invisible in wireless network?



## NiemeN (Nov 18, 2005)

hello!

that's the question!

how to make a computer invisible in wireless network?

who knows that?

greetz!
/NiemeN!


----------



## tractorboy (Nov 18, 2005)

OK I will tell you waht I know. To make it invissible turn off SSID broadcast
Having said that, I use to recommend the above plus, changing the ssid name fronm the default. Also the channel from the default. I have learned that doing the above only delays the break in to your network by a few minutes. There are products like net stumbler that can discover all this info real fast. So what you need to rely on is encryption, WEP is good, WPA is so much better. Also you should consider putting in a firewall on all your pc's...xp's firewall is one way, so if you get a trojan on your pc dialing out you will never know it.


----------

